# Tanganyikan Pictures



## FISHBUM (Dec 27, 2012)

Julidochromis regani "Burundi" male




Neolamprologus multifasciatus



Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa" young adults





Wild Julidochromis marlieri "Burundi" female



Julidochromis marksmithi "Kipili" youngster


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice collection and great shots, what kind of camera you using? Very pro looking pics


----------



## FISHBUM (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks boss. 
Shooting with a Canon 6D, wireless flash and a 100mm Macro lens. I'm not a pro photographer, just a hobby. =P

Nick


----------



## FISHBUM (Dec 27, 2012)

Neolamprologus brichardi "Kipili" (Blue Face)


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Beautiful fish and superb photos!


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

michaelw81 said:


> Beautiful fish and superb photos!


What he said!!!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This makes me want to pull out my camera.


----------

